# copper stuck in a bubble



## chosi (Jul 8, 2008)

I just tumbled this bottle, and now it's got a piece of copper stuck inside of a bubble.  The bubble is near the bottom of the bottle, and the copper pellet seems lodged in pretty tight.  I made an attempt to get it out with a coat hanger, but didn't have any luck.  
 Anybody have any ideas on how I might coax the copper pellet out without scratching the bottle?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 8, 2008)

That's interesting, havent had one get stuck that well yet. 
 Try blowing it out with compressed air. 
 Try putting 7UP in the bottle and shaking it, maybe the bubbles will help get it out.
 If all else fails you can put a little nitric acid , ferric chloride (used to etch copper PCBs) , or any other chemical that eats copper and it will disolve.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 8, 2008)

You might also try a Water Pik if you have one or have access to one.


----------



## ktbi (Jul 8, 2008)

You could just leave it there...not hurting anything and and a hundred years from now everyone will wonder....Ron


----------

